# מקומות לאירועים קטנים 29/1/13



## ronitvas (29/1/13)

מקומות לאירועים קטנים 29/1/13
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נשמח אם תעלו פה מקומות שמתאימים לאירועים קטנים.





נא ציינו יתרונות וחסרונות





אם אתם יודעים טווח מחירים, מה טוב.





האם הייתם כאורחים או כמארחים וחוות דעתכם ככאלה.





האם יש דברים שחשוב לדעת עליהם ולקחת אותם בחשבון בבחירת המקום (בנוי מכמה מתחמים, מסעדה שלא סוגרת לאירוע בלבד וכדומה)





כמות אנשים בחורף ובקיץ (אם ידוע)





האם יש מינימום לתשלום





האם אפשר להביא ספקים חיצוניים





פירוט נוסף









השרשור יכנס להודעות הנבחרות


----------



## ronitvas (29/1/13)

וילה סוקה 





נא ציינו יתרונות וחסרונות - החסרון היחיד שאני מצאתי זה הנושא של שכר מלצרים. מעצבן אותי שהם לא מוסיפים את זה לעלות הכוללת. מה גם שלא ברור לי למה אני צריכה לשלם להם שכר....
כמו כן, אין להם רישיון עסק. הם יושבים על קרקע חקלאית. האוכל מעולה!!! יש להם מטבח וקייטרינג משלהם. המקום מאוד יפה, בעיני, כך שאין צורך להוסיף עיצוב חיצוני. מספיק לקחת את העיצוב שהם מציעים ושכלול במחיר.





אם אתם יודעים טווח מחירים, מה טוב: העלות נעה בסביבות 260 ש"ח ולילדים יש מחיר נמוך יותר. 





האם הייתם כאורחים או כמארחים וחוות דעתכם ככאלה. הפקתי שם אירוע בקיץ האחרון. יאמר לזכותם שהם יודעים את עבודתם. ההתנהלות מולם הייתה מצויינת. 





האם יש דברים שחשוב לדעת עליהם ולקחת אותם בחשבון בבחירת המקום (בנוי מכמה מתחמים, מסעדה שלא סוגרת לאירוע בלבד וכדומה) - רחבת הריקודים מופרדת. מי שחשוב לו/ה שהריקודים יהוו מרכז, שווה לעשות על זה חשיבה מחודשת. יש בזה יתרון שכן האורחים שלא רוקדים יכולים לדבר ולהינות ממקום מקסים ואוכל מעולה....





כמות אנשים בחורף ובקיץ (אם ידוע) - נראה לי שעד 200.





האם יש מינימום לתשלום - אני חושבת שהמינימום זה 100, אבל המחיר גבוה יותר כשכמות האנשים יורדת.





האם אפשר להביא ספקים חיצוניים - יש רשימת מומלצים. עד כמה שאני זוכרת, אפשר להביא ספקים חיצוניים. אנחנו גם ככה רצינו ספקים שהיו בתוך הרשימה, כך שלא עלתה השאלה.





פירוט נוסף - באופן כללי החוויה הייתה מצויינת והיינו מאוד מרוצים. אין להם חשבון דולרי (שעבורי זה היווה קצת בעיה), אבל הייתה גמישות בכל מה שצריך.


----------



## yulka303 (30/1/13)

מעניין כמה רוסים מתחתנים שם?


----------



## מנגו חצוף (30/1/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (30/1/13)

זה בדיוק מה שחשבתי לעצמי כששמעתי את השם 
בהתחלה תהיתי אם מבטאים את זה כמו שנראה לי שמבטאים את זה...

מעניין אם אף אחד לא הזהיר אותם במהלך הפתיחה ובחירת השם לגבי ההשלכות על מגזר מסוים...


----------



## enigma80 (30/1/13)

הם רושמים ומבטאים את זה כ- villa-socca 
ולא באופציה שחשבתם


----------



## incognito1980 (30/1/13)

לקח לי חמש דקות להבין למה את מתכוונת 
אני גרה ליד, ומעולם לא חשבתי על האופציה שאת מעלה.


----------



## יאנהלה (30/1/13)

רושם שלי בוילה סוקה בתור אורחת שם 





יתרונות וחסרונות: הייתי שם בחתונה בחורף עם לא יותר מ150 אורחים. כל העמדות היו מכוונות פנימה כך שלמרות שאזור הכניסה היה יפה (מקורה, אולי לא מחומם אבל עם אנשים היה יכול להיות בסדר) עם אזורי ישיבה יפים, בפועל ישר נכנסנו לשולחנות ובנוסף הסידור יצר אזור מסוים שהיה מאד צר וכל הזמן נוצרו בו פקקים. זו הייתה חתונה משפחתית וגם סבתא שלי שלא הולכת כבר כל כך בקלות לבד הייתה ואיתה היה מאד קשה לעבור שם. 
מבחינת יתרונות הייתה התנהלות שנראתה מקצועית, אנשי צוות נחמדים, אומנם המלצרים לא ידעו להגיד לי על רכיבים מסוימים באוכל אבל יש שם חלון פתוח למטבח ויכולתי לשאול את השף. שירותים נקיים ונוחים.





 טווח מחירים: למיטב ידיעתי נחשב די יקר אבל אני לא באמת ביררתי.

השאר לא ממש רלוונטי. אני רק אוסיף שלפני שהלכנו לארוע שמענו מחברים הרבה הלל על המקום ויכול להיות שבגלל הציפיות הגבוהות הייתה קצת אכזבה.


----------



## עקשנית25 (30/1/13)

המחיר שם גבוה הרבה יותר 
לאירועי קייץ, או שאנחנו פרייארים  

אבל גם באתר MIT מצויינים מחירים של 300+ למנה. 

אבל אפשר לסגור דילים שכוללים גם שכר מלצרים וגם די ג'יי ועוד. 

עוד לא הייתה החתונה אבל בנתיים השירות שלהם מצויין.


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/1/13)

זה לא קרוב למחיר שדיברו איתי עליו 
לא הייתי במקום עצמו כך שאין לי התרשמות ממנו, אבל בשיחת טלפון איתם, דיברו איתי על אירוע של שישי בצהריים, באביב, בסכום של 32,000 לכמות של עד 80 איש (!!!!) (תוספת על כל אדם מעבר- 345 לאדם)
המחיר אמנם כולל מע"מ ושירות, אבל אין סיכוי שאבחר במקום שמבקש סכומים כאלה (זה יוצא 400 לאדם!)
מבחינתי- נמחקו מיד מרשימת האופציות. נראה לי שעלויות של מקומות מאוד תלויות תאריך, יום ומספר מוזמנים. יש פערים עצומים...


----------



## nino15 (30/1/13)

כן, המחיר הרבה יותר גבוה ממה שצוין 
כשאנחנו היינו שם הם רצו בערך 415 ש"ח למנה כולל שכר מלצרים וכו'


----------



## עקשנית25 (30/1/13)

את צודקת 
כי קרוב משפחה אחר שלי שלא ידעתי שמתחתן שם גם,
מתחתן עכשיו, בעלות של 270 ש"ח למנה שם. 

אני משלמת הרבה יותר בקיץ. 

הייתי מופתעת


----------



## nino15 (30/1/13)

ואוו איזה הבדל 
אני בהלם. אגב, כשאנחנו ביררנו זה גם היה לתאריך בחורף (מרץ).


----------



## עקשנית25 (30/1/13)

הם גם הזמינו מהרגע להרגע 
אולי זה שינה במחיר


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/1/13)

אני חושבת שזה עניין של כמויות 
על כמה מוזמנים אתם בררתם?


----------



## עקשנית25 (30/1/13)

אני 150


----------



## nino15 (30/1/13)

גם ככה אי אפשר להכניס שם יותר מ-200 איש 
ואנחנו ביררנו על 180


----------



## FayeV (30/1/13)

לא היה שם כל כך הבדל בין מחיר חורף וקיץ 
בזמנו, כשאנחנו חיפשנו מקום לנובמבר, המחיר היה משהו כמו 350 ש"ח למנה, מעניין אם הם באמת הורידו מחירים.


----------



## ronitvas (29/1/13)

messi בתל אביב 





נא ציינו יתרונות וחסרונות: השירות מעולה (אחד הטובים!), הגמישות, הנכונות, האיכפתיות - פשוט תענוג! החיסרון היחיד לדעתי זה המיקום - נמצא בדרום תל אביב, כך שבערב האזור לא מאוד סימפטי. כשנכנסים לתוך האולם שוכחים הכל, אבל צריך לקחת את זה בחשבון.





אם אתם יודעים טווח מחירים, מה טוב: העלות נעה סביב ה- 230 ש"ח (אם אני לא טועה, נכון ללפני שנה) ואין יותר מידי תוספות מעצבנות. 





האם הייתם כאורחים או כמארחים וחוות דעתכם ככאלה: עשיתי שם אירוע לפני שנתיים. 150 איש. מאוד נהניתי לעבוד מול שלי, נציגת השירות שלהם.





האם יש דברים שחשוב לדעת עליהם ולקחת אותם בחשבון בבחירת המקום (בנוי מכמה מתחמים, מסעדה שלא סוגרת לאירוע בלבד וכדומה). יש קומות במקום, כך שזה "מחלק" את האירוע. אבל אם רוצים לעשות פינת נחמדה ולא קונבנציונאלית בחלק העליון זה ממש מתאים. 





כמות אנשים בחורף ובקיץ (אם ידוע) - לא יודעת מה המינימום. לנו היו 150 אורחים.





האם יש מינימום לתשלום - לא זכור לי, אבל הייתה גמישות גדולה במחירים ובתוספות.





האם אפשר להביא ספקים חיצוניים - כן, אבל הדילים שלהם ממש משתלמים.





פירוט נוסף - סה"כ מקום מאוד מומלץ מבחינתי. רק בשביל חוויית השירות היה שווה. שוב, המיקום הוא בעייתי, אבל אם עושים אירוע צהריים, או דואגים לאבטחה בחוץ באירוע ערב (רק בשביל השקט הנפשי), אז הבעיה נפתרת.


----------



## ronitvas (30/1/13)

גלריית מאירהוף בתל אביב 





נא ציינו יתרונות וחסרונות - המקום יפהפה!!! מאוד מאוד אוהבת את הגלריה בפנים. ראיתי את המקום בחורף, אבל אני בטוחה שגם בחוץ, בתקופת האירועים הגינה מטופחת. החיסרון היחיד מבחינתי הוא השירותים. זה נראה כאילו המקום הוא חלק ממתנ"ס. וזה קצת מבאס, כי גם קבלת הפנים מתקיימת בתוך ה"מבנה" הזה. אפשר לפתור את העניין עם עיצוב או להעביר את קבלת הפנים החוצה - לחלק האחורי. 





אם אתם יודעים טווח מחירים, מה טוב. לפני שנה קיבלתי הצעה של 320 ש"ח + מע"מ לא כולל המווווון תוספות (תוספת יום חמישי, תאורה, הגברה, הקרנה, מלצרים, ברמנים, מנהל אירוע...........). הקייטרינג שהם עבדו בזמנו היה "מעשייה", תפריט מזנונים.





האם הייתם כאורחים או כמארחים וחוות דעתכם ככאלה: לא סגרתי שם את האירוע שביקשתי הצעה בשבילו בגלל המחיר הגבוה. אבל אין ספק שהמקום מהמם והתגובות ששמעתי על ההתנהלות והאוכל היו מצויינות. 





האם יש דברים שחשוב לדעת עליהם ולקחת אותם בחשבון בבחירת המקום (בנוי מכמה מתחמים, מסעדה שלא סוגרת לאירוע בלבד וכדומה) - לאירועים קטנים אני חושבת שהמקום מאוד מוצלח.





כמות אנשים בחורף ובקיץ (אם ידוע) - האירוע שבשבילו ביקשתי הצעה היה 120 אורחים, וזה גם המינימום שהם כתבו על ההצעה.





האם יש מינימום לתשלום - לא יודעת...





האם אפשר להביא ספקים חיצוניים - לא הגעתי לשלב של בחירת ספקים....





פירוט נוסף - המקום מספק חנייה ל- 50 רכבים. השאר אמורים לשלם חניה, אבל יש כמה חניונים מסודרים במקום. לא זולים במיוחד, שכן זה באיזור בתי המשפט, אבל לפחות יש חניונים


----------



## FayeV (30/1/13)

אחוזת מרגו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 





 יתרונות וחסרונות -  חוץ מהעובדה שלדעתי, המקום הוא אחד מהמיוחדים שראיתי, מבחינתינו הוא היה גן עדן - הכל די כלול במחיר (אפילו פטריות החימום בחורף), כך שאין ממש הפתעות של הרגע האחרון, ולא ניסו לדחוף לנו שום דבר או אף ספק. המלצרים שם ברמה מאוד גבוהה (ממש לא ילדודס), האוכל הוא אוכל של מסעדה ולא קייטרינג (כשאין אירועים, המקום פתוח כמסעדה). חסרון שקראתי בביקורות הוא שאין חניה צמודה למקום, 





 טווח מחירים - נכון לחתונה שלנו, היו שלושה סוגי תפריטים - 190, 220 ו-250 ש"ח לאדם לפני מע"מ(אם אני לא טועה!).  המחירים כוללים את האוכל, שכר המלצרים והברמנים, בר (תוצרת הארץ), עיצוב (אין הרבה מה להוסיף שם, הם שמים פרחים על השולחנות ואתה יכול לבקש אילו פרחים) והגברה. התאורה עולה משהו כמו 1000-1500 ש"ח, ומקבלים אותה בחינם אם לוקחים את DJ הבית. 
תלתן| חוות דעת - באמת שאין לי הרבה דברים רעים להגיד על המקום.  האוכל היה מדהים (אני יודעת כי טחנתי סטייק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), והוא באמת ברמה של מסעדה טובה. השירות היה מעולה ומקצועי. היחס היה נהדר. היינו במשהו כמו 7 אולמות, וזה באמת המקום היחיד בו הרגשתי שלא מנסים לעשות עליי קופה, אלא באמת לבוא לקראתי. הכל כל כך תקתק שלא הייתי צריכה לדאוג לכלום, ואני ממליצה על המקום הזה בלב שלם.





 דברים שחשוב לדעת- המקום הוא בעצם בית משנות ה-20 של המאה הקודמת, והוא מיועד לשימור. לכן, הוא מחולק למספר חללים (אני חשבתי שזה היה יתרון), וגם אין שם מעלית כי פשוט לא מרשים להם להתקין שם מעלית. בנוסף, ממה שהבנתי, הם סוגרים את כל המקום לארועים מ-100 איש בלבד, אך בגלל שהמקום מחולק לחללים, ניתן לקיים אירועים מצומצמים יותר.





 כמות אנשים בחורף ובקיץ - בחורף נכנסים לשם עד 170 איש (לדעתי באופן פרקטי, הוא מתאים יותר ל-150 איש). בקיץ, הבנתי שנכנסים לשם יותר אם חלק מהאנשים יושבים בחוץ.





 מינימום לתשלום- עוד קטע נהדר של המקום -  הזוג מתחייב על 100 מנות, בעוד שהמקום מתחייב על יותר, כך שאלא אם מגיעים בסוף פחות ממאה איש, אין סיכוי לצאת בהפסד. בנוסף, משלמים על מנות ולא על שולחנות, כך שאין לא צריך להתעסק עם רזרבות ושטויות. מנות ילדים עולות 80 ש"ח.





 ספקים חיצוניים - בהחלט! במעמד הסגירה, הציעו לנו את ספקי הבית, אבל אף אחד ממש לא לחץ עלינו להביא אותם או עשה לנו בעיות כשלא סגרנו איתם.


----------



## yelly (30/1/13)

קיסר ים 
אנחנו הולכים להתחתן שם עם זאת מאוד מפוקחים בנוגע לדברים אז אנסה להעלות אותם כמו שהם :
יתרונות וחסרונות - יתרונות- מקום יפה, מיוחד על הים בקיסריה . חסרונות- יקר .
אם אתם יודעים טווח מחירים - בקיץ בין מתחיל מ280 ללא מע"מ , כתלות במספר האורחים והיום בשבוע , כולל קיטרינג של המקום, בר תוצרת חוץ , עיצוב בסיסי תאורה והגברה. 
האם יש דברים שחשוב לדעת עליהם ולקחת אותם בחשבון בבחירת המקום - יש אזור פנימי ואזור חיצוני למי שאוהב\ לא אוהב הפרדה. 
כמות אנשים בחורף ובקיץ - עד 250 +- בקיץ. בחורף לדעתי בסביבות המאה וקצת. 
האם יש מינימום לתשלום - לא ניתן גם לעשות אירועים קטנים פחות מ-100 איש אבל המחיר יקר ככל שכמות האנשים קטנה
האם אפשר להביא ספקים חיצוניים - כן . 
פירוט נוסף - פטי- הבעלים של המקום או שמתסדרים איתה או שלא- לנו היא מתאימה


----------



## hillala8 (30/1/13)

לנו היא לא התאימה 
אבל האמירה מאוד נכונה.

בנוסף, בהקשר של האוכל והבר כדאי לציין שעל הרבה דברים בתפריט צריך להוסיף תשלום, ובר לא כולל יין שלעיתים זו הוצאה נוספת לא קטנה בכלל.

בקשר לכמות אנשים: בחורף נכנסים באוהל עד 168 איש, בקיץ לדעתי עד קרוב ל-200, מעבר לזה מושיבים אנשים בחלל הפנימי מה שלא מאפשר ריהוט אלטרנטיבי בקבלת הפנים והריקודים ולדעתי זה ממש מוריד מהאפקט (יש להם ריהוט אלטרנטיבי מאוד יפה).

מה שכן, המקום באמת מקסים ומיוחד, יש לו אופי לא רגיל ואני הורסמתי מהמקום- בזה אין ספק.
שיהיה הרבה מזל טוב ואני כבר מחכה לקרדיטים.


----------



## yelly (30/1/13)

בנוגע להערות 
בנוגע ליין - זה נכון , בנוגע לאוכל- אנחנו היינו בטעימות ולשמחתי לא הרגשנו שיש לנו צורך במנות בתוספת התשלום וגם ההורים לא הרגישו ככה (והם מאוד בררנים) אז זו בהחלט הקלה. כמובן שהחוזה היה מותנה בטעימות למקרה שנראה שכן יש צורך להוסיף את מנות היקרות ואז כנראה היינו מפילים את הדבר כי זה באמת היה יוצא ממש משהו לא הגיוני ..


----------



## noya66 (30/1/13)

גם אנחנו מתחתנים שם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אנחנו באמצע מאי. מתי אתם?

רק עוד כמה נקודות שחשוב להדגיש.

* כמו שנאמר כבר- אם יש יותר מ190 אנשים בקיץ יש צורך בייצירת חלל נוסף עם עוד שולחנות. אפשר להכניס אותם בתוך האולם (שם הרבה פעמים קבלת הפנים, ושם גם רחבת הריקודים), או כמה שולחנות למעלה ברחבה מעל הדשא (מי שהיה שם מבין). ככה או ככה ההפרדה היא לא להיט (לדעתי).
* החופה היא מסורתית. יש אופציה לחופה בנויה (קוראים לזה יפנית נראה לי) אבל זה לא במיני-אמפי עם הנוף המהמם. לי זה מושלם כי זה מה שרציתי בכל מקרה. לא כולם יסכימו איתי.
*המחיר לא כולל יין, בירה וקאוות. 
                       * יין -קונים לבד. הם יכולים להשיג מחירים ממש טובים מייקבי תישבי (שהם מעולים)
                       * בירה - תוספת תשלום
                       * קאוות - דורש מהם השכרת כוסות, אז זה גם תוספת תשלום
* אני לא יודעת איזה ספקים חיצוניים אפשר לעבוד. לא ביררתי לגבי הקייטרינג (שלהם מעולה), אבל אם מביאים מעצבת שהיא לא שלהם הם דורשים עמלה מאד גבוהה.

פטי ומושיק מקסימים. זה נכון שלא כולם יתחברו אליהם אבל הם סופר מקצועיים ומאד כיף לעבוד מולם. המקום והמיקום מהממים. שאר הדברים אוכל לדעת רק בדיעבד.


----------



## yelly (30/1/13)

תחילת יוני


----------



## aluma83 (30/1/13)

פיצ'ונקה 
התחתנתי שם באוגוסט, ואפילו כתבתי כבר קרדיטים ששוכבים אצלי מוכנים במחשב, אבל בסוף החלטתי לגנוז אותם בגלל חוסר הרצון להיחשף. אז זו הזדמנות מעולה מבחינתי להעתיק לפה מה שכבר כתבתי על המקום:

היתרונות של המקום:
1. נוף מהמם של הרי ירושלים, ואווירה כללית מאוד רגועה וטבעית.
2. אוכל ברמה של מסעדה טובה.
3. יחס מצוין והתנהלות מאוד נעימה מול בעלי המקום.
4. התנהגות הוגנת לאורך כל הדרך – היתה הרבה גמישות מצידם בשלב החתימה על ההסכם ולא היו הפתעות לא נעימות של הרגע האחרון.
5. מזג אוויר נח יחסית, זה פתרון טוב למי שרוצה לעשות אירוע שכולו בחוץ ופוחד מהלחות והחום במרכז.
חסרון אחד וכמה נקודות ששווה לשים אליהן לב אם שוקלים לערוך שם אירוע:
1. אין במקום חדר חתן כלה. יש אפשרות לקחת חדר בצימרים שנמצאים ממש צמוד למסעדה. אנחנו לא עשינו את זה, וזה לא מאוד הפריע לנו, אבל בכל זאת קצת מציק שאין איפה לשים את כל הדברים במהלך החתונה.
2. מבחינת מיקום – נס הרים נמצאת במרחק של בערך שעה נסיעה מתל אביב וחצי שעה נסיעה מירושלים. הנסיעה משני הכיוונים כוללת קטע של כביש צר ומתפתל. באור יום זה לא בעייתי, בלילה זו עלולה להיות נהיגה קצת קשה למי שלא מכיר את האזור.

טווח מחירים: אחנו שילמנו 230 ש"ח לאירוע של 100 איש. כולל מע"מ, לא כולל שכר מלצרים.

מבחינת מספר אנשים – אין להם מינימום מוגדר. אמרו לנו שגם ל 70 איש אין להם בעיה לעשות אירוע. מבחינת מקסימום אני חושבת שמשהו כמו 300 איש. אנחנו עשינו אירוע של 100 איש, וזה היה בדיוק מתאים. המקום הרגיש מרווח, פתוח, והיה מקום לכולם להתרווח וליהנות. יצא לנו להיות שם בכמה אירועים, וכמעט כולם היו של בערך 250 איש, או אפילו יותר, ואז המקום מרגיש צפוף ומאבד הרבה מהיופי שלו. אם עושים אירוע מעל מספר מסוים של אנשים חלק מהאורחים יושבים בחלק הפנימי של המסעדה, ואז יש הפרדה בין האורחים, וגם מי שיושב בפנים לא זוכה ליהנות מהנוף והאווירה המקסימה בחוץ. מצד שני, צריך לשים לב שאם עושים אירוע קטן שמתקיים כולו בחוץ, המסעדה ממשיכה לפעול. בחתונה שלנו היו כמה אנשים שישבו ואכלו במסעדה. לנו זה בכלל לא הפריע וזה אפילו שעשע אותי בכמה הזדמנויות (כל פעם שהלכתי לשירותים אנשים מחאו לי כפיים, וכשהתכוננו לצאת לחופה הרגשתי שכולם מסתכלים עליי), אני מניחה שיש אנשים שזה יכול להפריע להם.

אין בעיה להביא ספקים חיצוניים, ובאופן כללי, לא היתה בעיה עם אף בקשה שלנו, הם היו מאוד גמישים ונוחים.

אם זה לא היה מאוד ברור עד עכשיו - אנחנו היינו מאוד מרוצים מהמקום, ומאוד שמחנו שבחרנו בהם. אם יש שאלות על המקום אני אשמח לענות


----------



## noya66 (30/1/13)

פיצ'ונקה - עוד כמה דק 
אז הלכנו לראות את פיצ'ונקה גם. בסוף לא בחרנו את המקום אבל זה הרושם שלנו:
* המקום מהמם והבעלים מאד נחמד, המקום והמיקום מהממים ברמה אחרת
* נכון לאוגוסט2012, המחירים לקיץ 2013 מתחילים ב250 שח (כולל מע"מ)
* צריך להביא בר חיצוני
* לא כולל שכר מלצרים

הנקודה שהכי הפחידה אותנו זה הנסיעה לשם. הדרך לנס הרים מאד מאד מפותלת והכביש צר. תכננו חתונת שישי בצהרים אז לפחות האורחים לא היו אמורים לנהוג לשם בחושך, אבל בדרך חזרה ככה או ככה הם נוהגים מדושנים ושבעים ושלא לדבר על אלו שכן שתו... אותי הפחידה המחשבה של האנשים שהם הכי קרובים אלי נוהגים בדרך שכזו.

בסוף למה לא הלכנו על המקום? גם כי אהבנו מקום אחר הרבה יותר, אבל בעיקר כי הצד של החצי השני ברובו מהצפון המאד רחוק אז החלטנו שאולי עדיף מקום יותר באמצע.


----------



## noya66 (30/1/13)

* עוד כמה נק'


----------



## m a y a n a (31/1/13)

מה בחרתם בסוף?


----------



## noya66 (1/2/13)

אנחנו? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בחרנו בקיסר-ים. 
אחרי שהסתובבנו במקום ונפגשנו עם הבעלים הבחור אמר "ככה דמיינתי את החתונה שלי", אז הבנתי שלא יהיו התלבטויות...


----------



## עקשנית25 (30/1/13)

אנחנו לא הלכנו לשם בגלל 
שבאמת כמו שקודמתי כתבה פחות ממאתיים איש המסעדה פתוחה. 

וזו מסעדה לא קטנה, ובקיץ עלול להיות שם לא מעט אנשים... 
ואני לא יודעת את סדרי העדיפות של המטבח אז... 

לא חייבים בכח


----------



## incognito1980 (30/1/13)

אפרופו מקומות עם שמות מוזרים עבור המגזר הרוסי


----------



## Bobbachka (30/1/13)




----------



## yulka303 (30/1/13)

חחח לגמרי..


----------



## aluma83 (30/1/13)

אכן בעייתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
החתן רוסי, ואני בכלל צמחונית.
סיפרתי לאמא שלי שהמשמעות של זה זה "קטנה" בפורטוגזית


----------



## m a y a n a (31/1/13)

מבחינת צל: יש ציליות? 
אני מבינה שעשיתם את כל האירוע בחוץ, היו לכם ריקודים?
אשמח לתמונה של המקום ערוך לחתונה (אפשר בפרטי)


----------



## aluma83 (31/1/13)

יש הצללה מלאה 
כל האירוע שלנו היה בחוץ, ולא היתה שום בעיה מבחינת ההצללות.
באזור של הקבלת פנים יש שתי שמשיות גדולות שמכסות את השטח, ובאזור של האוכל יש ציליה גדולה. 
יש רק שני אזורים שהם בלי הצללה - אחד מהם זה האזור של החופה, שרק החופה עצמה נותנת צל, אז יוצא שחלק מהאנשים עומדים בשמש. ואזור שני זה מין פינת זולה קטנה שיש להם שם, ששם אין הצללה בכלל. אנחנו דאגנו להביא לאזור הזה שתי שמשיות קטנות בעצמנו, וזה נתן פתרון לא רע.
הריקודים מתקיימים בדרך כלל באזור של הקבלת פנים. אצלנו זה היה שלב די קצר.

מצרפת תמונה אחת של האזור של האוכל. התמונה הזו צולמה עוד לפני שהאירוע התחיל, כשהשמש היתה בזוית, ולכן נראה שיש אזורים שהם קצת בשמש. עד שהאירוע התחיל השמש הגיעה בדיוק מלמעלה, ככה שהכל היה מכוסה בצל. ומאחורה רואים את הפינת זולה שדיברתי עליה, כנ"ל גם כאן זה עדיין לגמרי בשמש, במהלך האירוע היה צל חלקי בזכות שתי השמשיות שהבאנו.


----------



## aluma83 (31/1/13)

ותמונה של החופה


----------



## Virginia Gal (30/1/13)

פיין קלאב? 
מישהו יכול להמליץ?
אנחנו מחיפה ורוצים מקום פתוח ל- 200 מוזמנים, לא אולם. מאוד מאוד אהבנו את פיין קלאב.
לתחילת ספטמבר נתנו לנו הצעה של 270 ש"ח למנה אבל זה לא כולל תאורה והגברה.
האם זה יקר? ממוצע?
אני לא מהאנשים המתמקחים. אתן חושבות שאם נתמקח זה יוכל לעזור?


----------



## לולית23 (30/1/13)

גם אני ביקרתי שם 
כשחיפשנו מקום להתחתן בו
האם 270ש"ח זאת הצעה ליום חמישי? כי אם כן אז זה לא מחיר מאוד גבוה, אם לא אז לדעתי זה גבוה מידי
אני לא זוכרת מה היתה ההצעת מחיר שהם נתנו לנו, אבל בזמנו הם אמרו שאם מאוד קשה לנו עם המחירים אז אפשר למצוא תאריך שנחשב חורף אבל הוא ממש על קו התפר עם הקיץ ואז המחיר יותר זול...
לצערי כמעט כל מקום לא כולל תאורה והגברה שהם בדרך כלל עוד 4000-5000 ₪ שאני קוראת להם ארנונה, כי אני לא מבינה למה צריך לשלם על זה בכלל! וזה מרגיז אותי
תמיד כדאי לנסות להתמקח קצת, כמובן בצורה מכובדת ויפה... 
גיסתי התמקחה עם המקום בו היא התחתנה והם לא הורידו להם את המחיר אבל הוסיפו להם עוד מנה בקבלת פנים ועיצוב של החופה והשולחנות בלי תשלום נוסף

מזל טוב!


----------



## Virginia Gal (30/1/13)

אז המחיר גבוה 
כי מדובר על יום שני.
ימי חמישי יש להם מינימום של 350 מוזמנים ואנחנו לא נגיע אפילו ל 230...

הבעיה שלא מצאנו שום מקום אחר (לפחות באינטרנט) שנראה לנו מתאים כמו המקום הזה ואני לא רוצה בסופו של דבר לצאת מופסדת מהחתונה.
אם יוצא לנו 58 אלף רק על המקום (כולל תאורה וזה) זה כבר 290 שקל בממוצע לכל מוזמן 
ולצערי ההוצאות לא מסתכמות בזה.


----------



## miriti83 (30/1/13)

בדקתם בבקתה ביער בבית אורן? 
אני חושבת שהם קצת יותר נוחים.
אגב, אני מציעה לבדוק את שמורתה. הם טיפה יותר צפוניים (באזור הקריות), אבל כל כך כל כך יפה שם שזה לא יאומן. נורא אהבתי את המקום ועד כמה שאני זוכרת- המחיר היה הרבה יותר נוח.
יש כמובן גם את יגור, אבל ממש חם שם בספטמבר


----------



## miriti83 (30/1/13)

שמורתה 
אני כל כך אהבתי את המקום, שהייתי חייבת להוסיף עליו עוד כמה מילים.
מעבר לעיצוב המקסים של המקום, המחיר כולל בתוכו הרבה דברים שלא כלולים במקומות אחרים, כמו עיצוב ועוד כמה שאני לא זוכרת.
עכשיו, עם כביש עוקף קריות, זה ממש רבע שעה נסיעה.
קבלי קישור לאתר של המקום


----------



## לולית23 (30/1/13)

תמיד כדאי לראות עוד מקומות 
גם אם באינטרנט לא מצאתם המקום עצמו יכול להראות מאוד שונה מבתמונות
יש את יער הפקאן בחדרה אם אתם רוצים להדרים, חברה שלי אמרה שהוא מוצלח
יש בבית אורן גם מקום שנקרא יער הפיות, הוא באמת מדהים
אני אישית לא אהבתי את ביקתה ביער בככל, אז לא ממליצה.
אם את רוצה להצפין אני יכולה להמליץ לך על עוד כמה מקומות...

אבל אם ממש אהבתם את פיין קלאב, אז אני מציעה שתקבעו איתם עוד פגישה ותנסו למצוא יום ועונה בשנה שכן תתאים לתקציב שלכם
אני בטוחה שהם יוכלו להתגמש איתכם


----------



## Bergi1984 (30/1/13)

את מתכוונת ליער חדרה 
גן הפקאן נמצא סמוך לכפ"ס וזה אולם אחר לגמרי...
virginia girl, אני חיפאית במקור והחבר שלי תל-אביבי. עד שסגרנו (ביפו, בסופו של דבר...) עברנו כמה וכמה מקומות.
את מציינת שיש לך מספר אורחים מועט ותקציב מצומצם יחסית. ניסיתם לבדוק את יקבי קיסריה? הוא לא מוכר כל כך. נראה לי שיוכל להתאים לכם.
זה גן אירועים לכל דבר ולא יקב, כפי שהיה יכול להשתמע מהשם. התרשמנו שהם מאוד נחמדים והחצר, שבה נערכים האירועים, מנוקדת בדקלים ובעתיקות (החופה נערכת בתוך העתיקות).
לא סגרנו איתם בסוף כי בן זוגי פחות מתחבר לקונספט העתיקות וגם כי רצינו חתונת שישי צהריים ושם מומלץ לערוך את כל האירוע בחוץ.


----------



## Bergi1984 (30/1/13)

ועוד 
יער חדרה זה אולם עצום. פחות מתאים, לדעתי, לכמות המוזמנים שיהיו לכם.


----------



## pipidi (30/1/13)

יש מקום גם בשם יער הפקאן 
אני התחתנתי שם.


----------



## Shir Rose (30/1/13)

בתור אורחת 
האוכל שם היה טעים לי, אבל לא אהבתי את האוכל בקבלת פנים בכלל. 
האפור פרטי שלהם היה כיפי מלא פנקייקים, גלידות ועוגיות שוקולד ימות טעימות! 

מבחינתי המינוסים שם הם: תלוי מאוד מזג אויר, כי הזעתי ממש והיה אוקטובר וגם, הדרך לשם מאוד מאוד לא סינופטית לדתי והיה לי לא נעים לנהוג לשם.

ובעיני 270 למנה במקום הספציפי הזה ממש יקר!!


----------



## nino15 (30/1/13)

גורדו 
התחתנתי שם בעצמי אז אני קצת משוחדת






 יתרונות וחסרונות: 
- יתרון שהוא גם חסרון: זו מסעדה לא כשרה. היתרון הוא שאירועי שישי לא חייבים להסתיים ב-5. החיסרון הוא שאם יש אנשים שומרי מסורת זה יכול להיות בעייתי (למרות שהם מביאים מנות כשרות מבחוץ אבל כמובן שזה לא אידאלי).
- חסרון/יתרון: מדובר במסעדה במרכז ת"א ולא באולם אירועים. אז אין חנייה צמודה (החנייה בתשלום נוסף וקצת רחוקה).
- האזור של הריקודים קצת מופרד משאר המסעדה
- כשאנחנו חגגנו שם הייתה בעיה עם הרמקולים והם צרמו קצת. 
- מקום קצת קטן (מתאים רק לעד 180 איש לדעתי)

יתרונות:
- אוכל מעולה
- הכל כלול במחיר המקורי (אין סעיפים שונים לכל מיני דברים כמו הגברה וכו' וגם כל האלכוהול האיכותי כלול). 
- מנהלת אירוע תקתקנית שאפשר לסמוך עליה
- עיצוב חמוד (לא בשטנץ הרגיל)
- זול יחסית
- לא תוקעים מחיר על "עיצוב" ו"מעצבת הבית" ושטויות כאלה. 






 טווח מחירים נכון ללפני שנה בערך: 190-280 (תלוי בתפריט שאתם לוקחים)






 היינו כמארחים. אנחנו מאוד היינו מרוצים כי היה לנו תקציב מוגבל וכל שאר המקומות הקטנים במרכז עלו 300 ומעלה.






 מדובר במסעדה. היא סגורה לאנשים מבחוץ בזמן האירוע. האזור של הריקודים קצת מופרד.






 אפשר להביא ספקים חיצוניים, אבל יש להם "רשימת מומלצים" כמו די ג'יי וצלם במחירים מאוד זולים יחסית לשוק. (הציעו לנו די ג'יי ב-2000 ש"ח)


----------



## ani4ka4 (30/1/13)

מקום כשר או לא כשר?


----------



## יאנהלה (30/1/13)

תצפית בהרצליה 
אני התחתנתי שם, היו לנו כ170 אורחים.

היתרונות העיקריים לדעתי הם המיקום והמחיר. לנו מאד היה חשוב להישאר באזור המרכז והאולם נמצא קרוב לשבעת הכוכבים כך שהוא מאד נגיש.
מבחינת חסרונות האולם לא נורא מיוחד או יוצא דופן אלא די בסיסי. עוד משהו שכדאי לשים לב אליו זה שחסר שלט הכוונה בפניה אליו. התכוונו לתלות בעצמינו משהו יום לפני אבל בין שאר הסידורים זה התפספס ובאמת היו אנשים שקצת הסתבכו בגלל זה.  

יש שם גן שמיועד לחתונות גדולות יותר ואולם של עד 200 אנשים. שני החלקים מופרדים. הגן מאד מאד יפה לדעתי ובתקופות מעבר לפעמים אפשר לעשות ארוע משולב ולהשתמש בגן לקבלת פנים וחופה גם לחתונה קטנה. אנחנו התחתנו בספירת העומר כך שהאופציה הזאת התאימה לנו. בין הגן לאולם צריך לעלות במדרגות, ישנה גישה לנכים אבל היא טיפטיפונת מסורבלת (צריך לעבור מסביב כדי להגיע למעלית). 

מחיר- החל מ155 ש"ח (יום חמישי בספירת העומר), ישנם מנות שלא כלולות במחיר הזה כמו סושי וסטייק אבל יש מבחר די גדול והרבה סלטים מיוחדים (לי בתור צמחונית זה היה חשוב). אני לא אכלתי יותר מדי אבל אנשים אמרו סה"כ דברים טובים על האוכל. זה כולל בר בסיסי, אין אופציה לשדרג דרכם את הבר אלא רק להביא משקאות לבד (בלי כל מיני תוספות תשלום על מזיגות וכוסות ודברים כאלה)
תוספת על אירוע משולב (קבלת פנים בגן) 3000 שח, הגברה ותאורה 1500 שח. 

הם מספקים עיצוב בסיסי שבעינינו היה בסדר גמור (וגם אמרו שרוב האנשים לוקחים אותו) והוספנו עיצוב חופה ב1800 שח (ניתן לעשות רק דרך המעצב שהם עובדים איתו, אפשר לקחת גם חופה מסורתית שזה מה שחשבתי שאני אעשה במקור אך בגן יש אזור יפה מעל מים שמיועד לחופה והרגשנו שיהיה קצת ריק שם חופה מסורתית).


----------



## nof85 (31/1/13)

היי, אני ביררתי שם פני כחודשיים 
המקום סגור לרגל שיפוצים כך שעד הקיץ לא ניתן לעשות שם אירועים - כך לפחות נאמר לי


----------



## nino15 (30/1/13)

קימבה (בתור אורחת) 





 יתרונות: במרכז ת"א, הבנתי שדי זול, אוכל נחמד, מרפסת יפה שצופה לעזריאלי





 חסרונות: העיצוב לא היה הכי לטעמי (אבל עניין של טעם), הרחבה ממש קטנה, לא היה הרבה גיוון באוכל (הבחור צמחוני ולא היה לו מה לאכול חוץ מקצת סלט)






 טווח מחירים - די זול. הבנתי שבאזור 180-230






 כל השאר אני לא בטוחה כי הייתי כאורחת


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/1/13)

יש שם גן או משהו שמזכיר גן? 
השם שלהם עלה לי כמה פעמים בחיפושים, אבל אני נורא רוצה חופה וקבלת פנים בגן או במקום כלשהו בחוץ עם אווירה טבעית יותר
על פי התמונות קיבלתי תחושה של אולם עם מרפסת בסגנון מגדלי ההייטק הסטנדרטים
פספסתי משהו, או שמדובר באמת על סגנון יותר אורבני?


----------



## nino15 (30/1/13)

לא, אין שם גן 
זה באמת מאוד "היי-טקי" - זה נמצא בתוך בניין משרדים ברחוב הארבעה בת"א. אם את מחפשת משהו כפרי ואווירה טבעית אני חוששת שזה לא יתאים לך...


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/1/13)

כן, תיארתי לעצמי, תודה


----------



## יאנהלה (31/1/13)

עוד כמה דברים קטנים על המקום 
הלכנו לראות אותו בסבב חיפושים שלנו.
מבחינת המחירים באמת הטווח הוא משהו כמו החל מ180 ומעלה, הם מאד פתוחים לדבר על התפריט ולשנות אותו. אנחנו שקלנו לעשות ארוע חלבי ואמרו שמוכנים לבנות איתנו תפריט.
אנחנו דווקא אהבנו את העיצוב אבל הרחבה באמת מאד קטנה. המקום מתאים לעד 150 אנשים לדעתי גג. 
אפשר להוסיף משהו כמו 10-15 שקל לחניה לאורחים.


----------



## DIVUNE (31/1/13)

אח שלי עשה שם בריתה 
המקום מאוד פשוט אבל מיקום פצצה וחניה צמודה (אני חושבת שחניה זה בתוספת תשלום). 

נכון, אין הרבה מקום ברחבה, אבל אפשר לעשות את הריקודים בחוץ - עם נוף תל אביבי מעולה.  באירוע של אחי אמנם לא היו ריקודים אבל המקום סיפק להם בתוספת קטנה של תשלום משחקים לילדים - ויצא בסוף שכל המבוגרים והצעירים שיחקו (משחקי שולחן, משחקי וידאו). היה ממש נחמד. 

האוכל - לא להתעלף... אבל ברמה מאוד גבוה. מטבח נקי, מתחשבים ברגישויות (לקטוז, צליאק, צמחונות). 

דווקא נראה לי אחלה בשביל חתונה קטנה תל-אביבית מוגבלת בתקציב


----------



## LoliLoli (31/1/13)

חברה שלי התחתנה שם 
אני יודעת ש- מחיר מנה עלתה לה כ250 שח
90 איש
האוכל היה טעים
כולם במוזמנים היו צעירים - אז די הצטופפנו בריקודים
המסעדה עצמה בנויה מאוד יפה, שני מפלסים (המפלס השני זה עליה ב2 מדרגות)
יש יציאה לגג- אפשר לשבת בחוץ 
חיבבתי מאוד את המקום. לדעתי מתאים רק לכמות מעטה של אנשים או לפחות שמחציתם לא ירקדו


----------



## nino15 (30/1/13)

מקום בלב (כאורחת) 
הייתי שם פעמיים כאורחת בחתונות שישי. אחד היה אירוע קוקטייל ואחד עם ארוחה מלאה. 






 יתרונות: מקום יפה מאוד, אוכל מאוד טעים 





 חסרונות: לא כשר, המסעדה פועלת בזמן האירוע (למרות שזה מופרד), אי אפשר לשים מוזיקה, אין ממש מקום לחופה. כמו כן, באירוע קוקטייל לא היה מספיק אוכל (יצאנו רעבים והלכנו לאכול חומוס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/1/13)

אוי את מספקת מידע ממש מועיל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם על מקום בלב חשבתי
בעקרון הם אמרו לי שאם יש מספר אורחים דתיים (באמת משהו מאוד מצומצם ואפילו לא בטוח שהם יגיעו. בטח שלא סביבם אתכנן את האירוע) הם יכולים לדאוג למנות כשרות חיצוניות. לא אידאלי, אבל נותן פתרון מספק, לטעמי
אי אפשר לשים מוסיקה? בכלל? או שהכוונה היא למוסיקת ריקודים? 
יש סיכוי שיש לך תמונות מאותם אירועים? משהו שיתן תמונה של המקום במהלך אירוע?


----------



## nino15 (30/1/13)

כמה תשובות 
בעיקרון רוב המקומות הלא כשרים מספקים איזשהו פתרון לאורחים דתיים (גם אנחנו שקלנו לקחת מנות מבחוץ). אבל קחי בחשבון שזה לא הכי נעים לאורחים - הם לא יכולים לאכול עם כולם ומקבלים מנה בנפרד. 
אנחנו ביררנו מראש עם אנשים שחשבנו שהם שומרי כשרות אם זה בסדר איתם. בסוף הם בכלל לא באו 

לגבי המוזיקה - זה אזור מגורים אז אי אפשר לשים מוזיקה עם הגברה. באירוע אחד לא היה בכלל ריקודים (אירוע הקוקטייל), ובאירוע השני הם ניסו לעקוף את זה ושמו מוזיקת ריקודים ממש שקטה. זה היה קצת מבאס... (לא היה די ג'יי, הם חיברו רמקולים ללפטופ)


----------



## Nooki80 (30/1/13)

היה מקום לחופה 
הייתי שם בחתונה שנערכה ביום שישי בערב (התחילה ב- 19:00 אם אני לא טועה, בסוף ספטמבר כשעוד היה שעון קיץ) ודווקא היה מקום לחופה...
מעין במה קטנה מוגבהת - היה מאוד יפה!
האוכל היה מאוד טעים, ולא זכור לי שהיה מחסור.
מבחינת מוסיקה היתה להקה שניגנה מוסיקה בלקנית בקבלת הפנים, בזמן האוכל וגם קצת אח"כ.
היתה מוזיקה לריקודים (שהזוג הכין על האייפוד והתחבר לרמקולים), אבל אכן בווליום חלש וזה קצת הזכיר מסיבת כיתה. לא אידיאלי.
מכיוון שהמקום בברוטו לא כ"כ קטן, ומורכב מכל מיני גומחות וחלקים, לא הרגישו שבזמן החתונה שאר המסעדה היתה פתוחה ושיש אנשים שאינם קשורים לאירוע.
אני חושבת שזה באמת מקום שמתאים יותר לאירועי יום - אבל אך ורק בגלל נושא המוסיקה והריקודים.


----------



## nino15 (30/1/13)

הסתייגות קלה: הייתי שם ממש מזמן 
לפני 5 שנים, אז יכול להיות שהרבה השתנה מאז. 

ולגבי האוכל - זה היה באירוע קוקטייל והיו רק "מסתובבים" וממש קצת מהם. אבל אני מניחה שהרבה מזה קשור לבחירות של הזוג


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/1/13)

וואלה, נשמע מצוין בשבילנו, האמת 
נראה לי שנלך לבדוק את המקום
אנחנו באמת מתכננים אירוע יום ובלי ריקודים, אבל עם להקה
זכור לך אם גם הלהקה הייתה צריכה לנגן בווליום חלש יחסית?
או שלא הורגש ווליום חריג מהבחינה הזו?


----------



## Nooki80 (30/1/13)

היי! 
לא זכור לי שהווליום של הלהקה היה חריג כלפי מטה או כלפי מעלה - היה נראה לי סביר לגמרי. יכולנו לדבר בנחת אחד עם השני, ומצד שני, המוזיקה לא היתה חרישית.
(זה גם לא היה באלקן ביט בוקס, אם את מבינה למה הכוונה - אלא מוזיקה בלקאנית די עדינה - נראה לי... לא כ"כ מבינה במוזיקה בלקאנית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

בהצלחה!


----------



## m a y a n a (31/1/13)

מצאת להקה כבר? 
אני גם מחפשת, אשמח להמלצות


----------



## Norma Desmond (31/1/13)

לצערי לא התחלתי עדיין לחפש 
אין לי עדיין אולם סגור, כך שאין תאריך בינתיים. אני מנסה להתמקד בזה לפני הכל

איזה סגנון את מחפשת?


----------



## Grace612 (30/1/13)

ערמונים בסגולה 
המסעדה נמצאת במושב סגולה (ליד קרית גת) ובלי קשר לאירועים, היא אחת המסעדות המעולות באזור.






 יתרונות: עיצוב מאוד יפה. יש חלל פנימי וחיצוני. החיצוני הוא גן מקסים עם מלא פינות נוי (ברווזים זו אחלה אטרקציה לילדים קטנים), סככות מוצלות וריהוט גן. חוץ מזה האוכל מעולה והשירות אחד הטובים.





 חסרונות: רחבת הריקודים היא בתוך המסעדה כך שאם האירוע מתקיים בחוץ, זה לא תמיד נוח להיכנס פנימה כדי לרקוד.





 טווח מחירים: לא שמעתי מחירים לחתונה אבל כאשר ערכנו אירוע קטן יותר, המחיר היה סביב 150 לאדם. אני בטוחה שלחתונה הם לוקחים יותר אבל מאמינה שזה מחיר שפוי.





 אורחים/מארחים: הייתי שם כסוג-של-מארחת בברית של האחיין שלי, השירות היה מצוין ואדיב והצוות דאג לכל בקשה שלנו. בנוסף הייתי שם ביום הולדת בחדר VIP וגם שם האוכל היה מצוין, המלצרים התרוצצו סביבנו ודאגו להזרים את האוכל ועזרו מאוד בעניין הקרנת המצגת.





 כמו שאמרתי, רחבת הריקודים בחתונה תהיה בתוך המסעדה עצמה, שם נמצא גם הבר. אם מדובר באירוע גדול- הם סוגרים את המסעדה. אני יודעת שמתחת לכמות מסויימת (לא יודעת כמה) המסעדה פתוחה (חלק ממנה שבו לא מתקיים האירוע).


----------



## Broom rider (30/1/13)

סקיצה אירועים, מושב רינתיה. 
אחרי חיפושים רבים מאוד של מקום קטן בין רעננה לראשון (רינתיה נמצאת באזור צומת הטייסים), שהתאים לנו לתקציב, הגענו לסקיצה ובירכנו על כל רגע.

יתרונות:





 מקום מאוד נעים!





 אוכל מעולה!





 אנשים אדיבים מאוד, שנותנים שירות מצויין!





 אולם + גן מאוד יפה נעים לקבלת פנים ולחופה.

חסרונות:





 פחות מתאים לדעתי לחתונת ערב.
|
עוד כמה דברים שאני לא יכולה למקם ביתרונות או חסרונות, כי זה מאוד אינדווידואלי:





 בעיניי זה לא ממש חסרון, אבל בטוחה שיש אנשים שאולי המקום לא יהיה להם מפואר מקסים או משהו כזה בסגנון שבדר"כ מחפשים לחתונות.





 אין צורך לשלם בסקיצה את כל התוספות המוכרות לכולנו, אפשר לבחור לעצמך את הספקים (אין צורך שתשלום על תאורה והגברה ואין חבילות עיצוב למיניהם). מאוד נהנתי לארגן לבד את מרכזי השולחן ואת כל התוספות הקטנות שבדר"כ לוקחים עליהם הרבה כסף. כמובן שבתור אולם אירועים הם מכירים כל מיני מעצבים ונותני שירות ויכולים להמליץ.






 מחיר מאוד הוגן, לא יקר. בתור זוג שהחליט לממן את החתונה לבד באמת שיכולנו לישון בשקט.






 המקום מתאים עד 250, למרות שכדי שיהיה מרווח יותר הייתי ממליצה עד כ-200 איש, תלוי בכמות האנשים לשולחן.






 אנחנו עשינו בסקיצה חתונת שישי צהריים, בסוף מאי. אני לא יודעת איך המקום בחורף...

מומלץ בחום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מיכל


----------



## Nooki80 (30/1/13)

זינגר'ס בורגתא (בתור אורחת במסעדה) 
הייתי נוכחת במסעדה בעת שהתקיימה שם בריתה (אני חושבת) בשישי בצהריים, לא הייתי אורחת באירוע אבל היו תקופות שהיינו שורצים שם אחת לחודש לפחות.

אני לא כ"כ יודעת לגבי טווחי מחירים או מוזמנים ושאר נושאים של הפקת האירוע, רק יכולה להעיד שהאוכל טעים, שהמקום מעוצב מאוד יפה (כפרי לא מחייב), ושמתאים מאוד לחתונות קטנות ואינטימיות בצהריים. יש למקום המון פוטנציאל מבחינת עיצוב! (למי שאוהב להתעסק עם עיצוב הכוונה!)

מה שכן, לדעתי המקום קצת סובל מעייפות. יש הבדל בין דברים ששחוקים במכוון באופן כפרי, לבין דברים מרוטים ושחוקים בגלל פגעי הזמן ושלא התפנו לטפל בהם -
צבע/סיוד בחלק הפנימי (כל מיני כתמים כהים ולא ברורים על הקירות והתקרה)
בחלק הפנימי יש קורות שמחזיקות את הגג ועליהם מעין בד שכנראה אמור להיות לבן/שמנת, ובכן הוא ממש כבר ממש לא נראה במיטבו. מאובק ומרוט.
גינון/שיחים/דשא מסביב למתחם - היינו בפעם האחרונה בסוף הקיץ. היה נראה עייף קצת יבש (מעט הדשא שהיה שם) ולא מאוד מטופח. חבל.  לא יודעת אם אפשר לעשות משהו עם הדשא כי מסביב יש עצים שמצילים (אשלים ואורנים נדמה לי) שקצת חוסמים אפשרות של דשא טבעי צפוף, מצד שני כך זה נראה קצת מוזנח.
אבל אולי זו רק דעתי?


----------



## Nooki80 (30/1/13)

הקומה הרביעית - ת"א 
הייתי אורחת במקום הן בחתונה והן באירוע חברה - לכמויות שונות של אנשים עם Lay out שונה של סידור השולחנות והלופט.

יתרונות 
למי שאוהב עיצוב אורבני - מעוצב למשעי, לא צריך להוסיף אגורה על עיצוב - הכל כלול
קטן ואינטימי, אבל לא חנוק - מתאים לעד 280 איש אם אני לא טועה, בכפוף לסידורים שונים של השולחנות וההגשה.
אוכל מ ע ו ל ה! (הבעלים של הקומה הוא גם הבעלים של קפה נואר... יאמממ) ובר מאוד מקיף (אם כי תמיד אפשר לשדרג עוד...)
השירותים (כן כן! ובמיוחד התא שצופה לאיילון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
חסרונות
המיקום, לא רחוק מהתחנה המרכזית ובאזור די איכסה לא נעים להסתבובב שם בלילה. העיצוב בחוץ מדכא ממש (אין עיצוב. זה מבנה תעשייתי ישן בדרום ת"א).
עישון מתבצע במדרגות (או מחוץ לבניין) ולכן כל הזמן מרחף שם ענן של ממש של סיגריות, מחניק וממש לא ידידותי. 
חניה בתוספת תשלום לעד 60 רכבים.
יקר. מאוד.

כשאנחנו התעניינו שם לגבי חתונה בדצמבר 2011 (קצת יותר משנה) המחיר כולל הכל היה משהו כמו 380 ש"ח לאדם ליום רביעי. ולמיטב הבנתי הם לא ממש גמישים במחיר.
אנחנו ביררנו הרבה זמן מראש, יכול להיות שאם מתכננים חתונה "בדקה ה- 90" וסוגרים להם חור, זה יעלה פחות.

כאורחים, נהנינו מכל רגע! החיסרון היחיד שנתקלנו בו היה שבגלל שזו היתה חתונה עם הרבה צעירים ויחסית גדולה למקום (250 איש) אז לא היה לנו מקום קבוע לשבת אלא ישבנו במן סידור אלטרנטיבי והיה קצת משחק כיסאות מוזיקליים. זה לא מאוד הפריע כי בכל זאת ישבנו חבורה גדולה של חברים שמכירים ממש טוב ביחד ולא יצא מצב שנתקענו "לבד".

יש להם רשימת מומלצים, ודילים איתם, אבל למיטב זכרוני אין שום בעיה להביא ספקים חיצוניים.

אני מתה להיות מוזמנת לעוד חתונה שם


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (1/2/13)

עוד קצת על הקומה הרביעית 
בהצעה שנתנו לנו החניה ל60 רכבים היתה כלולה במחיר, והיה עוד חניון שאפשר לשכור בתשלום נוסף אם יש צורך. ואגב, אם כבר בענייני חניון, אנחנו הגענו לראות אירוע וספרנו את הרכבים בחניון ונכנסו שם רק 48 רכבים, וגם זה בלחץ (וזה נחשב חניון מלא - הם לא נתנו לאף אחד להכנס יותר). שאלנו את האחראי על החניה והוא אמר שבאמת נכנסים בקושי 50 רכבים אבל שלא נספר להנהלה שהוא אמר לנו. ממש חוצפה לשקר ככה.

הם באמת ממש ממש לא גמישים עם המחיר.

העיצוב, כמו שנוקי אמרה, הוא אורבאני. כלומר, זה מגניב ואני דווקא ממש נדלקתי על זה, אבל זה מאוד לא חתונתי ולא מתאים לכל אחד.


----------



## ronitvas (30/1/13)

מסעדת maraboo ברמת גן  http://www.maraboo.co.il/he/home/default.aspx?ContentID=1
היו ביקורות מצויינות לאחרונה מגולשים בפורום.


----------



## simplicity83 (30/1/13)

לא הייתי שם באירוע, 
אבל אכלנו שם כמה פעמים והאוכל פשוט מדהים!!


----------



## שיריכהן (30/1/13)

רשימת מקומות קטנים 
אנחנו סטודנטים ומנסים לארגן את החתונה דרך האתר הזה.
יש להם רשימה של מקומות לאירועים קטנים.

שמעתם עליהם אולי?
http://studentimnissaim.com/search.php?sc=30

שירי


----------



## L1CDISK (31/1/13)

גדות 
החתונה בקרוב, אבל בנתיים תובנות:

יתרונות: תמורה טובה למחיר, מיקום טוב, אוכל טעים, קטן וירוק, אוכל טעים, עיצוב בסיסי יפה ומספיק לטעמי, לא עולה לי לראש עוד משהו בנתיים..
חסרונות: החופה בעיצוב הבסיסי - מסורתית - עמודים לא מגיעים עד הרצפה ולא אהבתי את החופה (ד"א עכשיו מחפשת פתרון לא יקר לחופה מסורתית אם למישהי יש הצעות ), חניה - חינם לתושבי ת"א והשאר משלמים או מסובסד 14 לרכב ע"ח המארחים. יש מי שיפריע לו שזה ממש על הפארק ואנשים עוברים ויכולים לראות.. לי לא מפריע...

* האם הייתם כאורחים או כמארחים וחוות דעתכם ככאלה:
קרוב משפחה היה בבר מצווה ואמר שהיה טעים מאוד..

* כמות אנשים בחורף ובקיץ (אם ידוע) - 
נראה לי שבקיץ הם אומרים עד 400, כשהכל סגור עדיף לדעתי עד 200, טוענים שאפשר עד כ300..

* האם אפשר להביא ספקים חיצוניים: כן

ההתנהלות מולם נחמדה בנתיים ועשו לנו דיל טוב לבר חוץ..


----------



## noya66 (1/2/13)

רשימה של מקומות קטנים שלא הוזכרו עד עכשיו 
היי,
אז בתור מישהי שמארגנת חתונה יחסית קטנה והתקשתה בהתחלה למצוא מקומות, הנה רשימת מקומות שאנחנו עשינו. לא את כולם ראינו ולא על כל המקומות אני יודעת או זוכרת את כל הפרטים. אבל לפני שהשרשור נעלם מהתודעה הכללית של הפורום, וכדי שאם מישהי תעשה חיפוש בעתיד לרשימה של מקומות קטנים, אז לפחות שיהיו את השמות ושהם יוכלו להתרשם מהם:

אלה המקומות שאני מצאתי (ולא הוזכרו עד עכשיו)






 בית אנדרומדה ביפו:
המקום נמצא בתוך יפו העתיקה עם נוף לים. המקום עצמו עם גינה קטנה, דרכה נכנסים ואפשר להושיב שם את חלק מהאורחים, וממנה נכנסים לקומה האמצעים - שם לרוב מושיבים את האורחים ושם גם רחבת הריקודים. בקומה העליונה יש מרפסת, שם לרוב נערך החופה, וגם יש קומה תחתונה שדרכה גם נכנסים מהרחוב עצמו, וגם שם אפשר לערוך את הרחבה או להושיב עוד אורחים. אפשר לשריין לאורחים חניה שהיא קצת מרוחקת ואז נהוג לקחת הסעה שכל הזמן נוסעת הלוך חזור מהחניה אל הארוע וחזרה ומובילה את האורחים הלוך חזור.
ניתן לבחור שהמטבח יהיה לא כשר, כשר ללא תעודה או כשר עם תעודה  (האחרון, בתוספת תשלום). בשישי בצהריים אין מגבלה של שעות (בשונה ממקומות כשרים שדורשים שהמסיבה תסתיים שעה לפני כניסת השבת).






 חמאם ביפו:
מקום מאד מיוחד, גם ביפו העתיקה. החופה נערכת על הגג עם נוף לים. שאר החתונה נערכת בשני חללים בתוך חלל עם קשתות גבוהות (איפה שפעם היה החמאם וגם תאתרון כשלהו).






 בית על הים בתל-אביב
יש להם מינימום של 200, שזה עדיין בקטגוריה של חתונה יחסית קטנה. 
שווה לחפש את הקרדיטים של Nooki לפרטים נוספים.






 גן גילי:
המקום שייך לכוכב-ים שליד קיסריה. המקום לא כשר וצמוד לכוכב ים. אם רוצים לשריין רק אותו לאמצע שבוע יש לשלם המוווון כסף (כי אי אפשר שיהיו שני ארועים במקביל בשני המקומות) אך אם מישהו הולך על חתונה בשבת שאינה כשרה - זו יכולה להיות אופציה נהדרת.






 מסעדת כרמים בסגולה:
אז לא הייתי שם בחתונה, אבל אכלתי במסעדה עצמה וגם הייתי שם בבר מצווה. יש אזור פנימי ואזור חיצוני שמחולק לפרגולות. יש שם דשא ואם אני זוכרת נכון אז גם פינה עם חיות. האוכל היה מעולה וגם השירות. שווה נסיעה לדרומיים שביננו.

מקומות נוספים:





 תפוז ברשפון





 white





 חגיגה בכפר (מינימום 200 אנשים)





 מלון אפנדי בעכו 





 חצר הבאר בזכרון יעקוב


בטוח בטוח יש עוד מקומות ששכחתי /שאני לא מכירה  שיהיה בהצלחה לכולן.


----------



## nino15 (1/2/13)

הזכרת לי עוד כמה מקומות 





 כליף - הייתי כאורחת פעם אחת. יתרונות: המקום מהמם לדעתי, נמצא בת"א, מאוד מודולרי ויכול להתאים גם לחתונה קטנה וגם לקצת גדולה יותר, האוכל היה מאוד טעים. חסרונות: צריך לעלות כמה קומות לחופה ולמפלס העליון. זה היה קשה לחלק מהמבוגרים (למרות שיש מעלית, אבל היא קטנה). 





 הקומה הרביעית - הייתי שם פעמיים באירוע של העבודה, לא בחתונה. יתרונות: טוב, יש שם את האוכל הכי טעים שאכלתי באירוע ביי פאר. המקום מאוד מעוצב ויפה ומתוקתק. חסרונות: מדובר באזור התחנה המרכזית שלא הכי נעים להסתובב בו בלילה (או ביום..), לדעתי יכולה להיות גם בעיית חנייה, בחוץ המקום נראה מאוד לא מרשים (בניין משרדים קצת מוזנח). המקום בנוי כך שרובו הוא ישיבה אלטרנטיבית ואני כאורחת פחות אוהבת (באירוע של העבודה זה עוד בסדר, אבל קרה מצב שלא היה איפה לשים את הצלחת שלי או את כוס השתייה ואכלתי עם הצלחת על הברכיים בצפיפות על הספה). 





 וויט (הייתי ממש ממש ממש מזמן בחתונה של חברה) - יתרונות: המקום ממש מעוצב חמוד וביתי. זה ממש מרגיש כמו חתונה בבית של מישהו. האוכל היה טעים אבל בלי הרבה מבחר. חסרונות: הרחבה נמצאת רחוק והיא קטנה יחסית. ישיבה אלטרנטיבית לחלק מהאורחים. 

לא הייתי כאורחת, אבל ביררתי לחתונה שלי:





 מול השדה: יש להם אולם וגם גן בחוץ. מדובר במסעדה לא כשרה. יתרונות: הגן שלהם מאוד יפה לדעתי, מחיר זול. חסרונות: המסעדה פתוחה בזמן האירוע, אי אפשר לשים מוזיקה בגן, רק באולם.






 ריברסייד: נמצא ממש על פארק הירקון. יתרונות: המקום עצמו מאוד מאוד יפה לדעתי ומעוצב. הנוף משגע לפארק. חסרונות: המחיר מאוד גבוה ולא גמיש, המקום די קטן ומוגבל לכמות אנשים יחסית קטנה (לדעתי רק עד 170 איש), החנייה מאוד רחוקה.






 הבאר של סבא: לאו דווקא לחתונות קטנות כי זה מקום מאוד גדול, אבל בגלל שהוא מהמם ראיתי אותו ראשון. יתרונות: אחד המקומות היפים בארץ (לדעתי) לחתונה. מעוצב ממש יפה, עם מחשבה על הפרטים הכי קטנים. שמעתי שהאוכל טוב אבל לא הייתי כאורחת. חסרונות: מאוד יקר. איש המכירות התנהג אלינו בצורה מאוד מתנשאת. פחות מתאים לחתונות חורף. 






 חמאם: נמצא ביפו. מבנה עתיק עם קשתות. יתרונות: מאוד יפה ומעוצב. חסרונות: הריקודים בחלל נפרד לחלוטין, היה קצת קטן בשבילנו (180 איש), בשביל השירותים צריכים לעלות במדרגות ואין נגישות לשירותי נכים. 






 מסי: נמצא באזור דרום ת"א. יתרונות: מחיר נוח, עיצוב נחמד, מאוד גמישים. חסרונות: המיקום קצת בעייתי, במיוחד בלילה (זה ליד התחנה המרכזית), המקום מחולק להמון מפלסים שממש מופרדים אחד מהשני.






 וילה דוצ'ה: ממש צמוד למסי. יתרונות: מחיר נוח, עיצוב ממש חמוד ונחמד, שמעתי ביקורות טובות על האוכל אבל לא אכלתי שם, מאוד מאוד גמישים ונחמדים. חסרונות: כמו מסי, המיקום קצת בעיתי. המקום קצת קטן ומחולק למפלסים כך שבכמות מוזמנים שלנו הייתה (180) זה היה קצת צפוף וגם הריקודים היו צריכים להיות בקומה נפרדת. 






 סטוקו - באזור פארק הירקון. יתרונות: העיצוב חמוד, שמעתי שהאוכל נחמד. מאוד מודולרי. חסרונות: המקום צופה למגרשי הטניס והחופה נערכת באזור ציבורי (או בתוך האולם עצמו), היו קצת לא נחמדים אלינו ולא גמישים, המחיר קצת גבוה. 

ועוד כמה שמתאימים לחתונה קטנה אבל לא ראינו:





 הנחלה





 האחוזה





 בית אלנבי





 ביאנקה





 אחוזת מרגו


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (1/2/13)

נקודה כללית לחתונה קטנה 
קחו בחשבון שהרבה פעמים החתונה מתחילה כקטנה ולאט לאט נוספים עוד ועוד אנשים ששכחתם או שההורים שכחו, או שהתגלה שיש להם בן/בת זוג וילדים שלא נכללו ברשימה המקורית ובסוף יוצא יותר גדול ממה שחשבתם.

אנחנו חשבנו שיהיו לנו 120 מוזמנים, וכרגע זה נראה יותר כמו 180-200. אז חלק מהמקומות שראינו ירדו מהפרק. למשל, באחוזת מרגו זה בעייתי לדעתי להכניס יותר מ120 איש בערך. כנ"ל לגבי גלריה מאירהוף (אולי קצת יותר, אבל צפוף).

במילים אחרות, "חתונה קטנה" יכולה לנוע בין 40 ל200 איש (ואולי יש כאלה שיחשיבו גם 250 לחתונה קטנה?), ולא כל המקומות יתאימו לכל מס' מוזמנים. כדאי לשאול בטלפון מה המינימום והמקסימום, אבל להסתכל בעצמכם כמה מקום יש ומאיזה מספר זה מתחיל להיות צפוף.


----------



## ronitvas (1/2/13)

צודקת! 
תודה על ההערה וההארה!


----------

